

1:1 criticism ratio - mh_
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3475-11-criticism-ratio

======
lienista
I couldn't agree with this guy more. It's so easy to criticize. Expressing
criticism is something I've strived to work to do over the years. Before
handing out criticism, I try to acknowledge and express appreciation of a
positive attitude that this person has done. Expressing discontent first
simply puts the person in a defensive position and I get myself nowhere.

------
thsiao
I've heard that there is also a 3:1 ratio in terms of feedback. People will
hear the one piece of critical negative feedback and internalize it if you
have also told them 3 positive things

